# S: Gasflaschen wiegen mit S7 - Wägezellen? Siwarex?



## Markus (19 Februar 2005)

hallo,

ich will bei einem privaten projekt den inhalt von einer gasflasche messen.

ich dachte dabei an wägezellen.

gibt es wägezellen die mir 0-10V oder 0-20mA oder auch R auf die sps geben?
bzw. gibt es entsprechende messumformer?

oder geht das nur mit den siwarexbaugruppen?


kennt ihr ne andere möglichkeit den inhalt der flasche zu überwachen?`


kann mir jemand solche wägezellen geben?
soll auch nicht umsonst sein...


----------



## smoe (20 Februar 2005)

Ein Siwarex Messumformer ist dann optimal wenn der Messwert in der (S7) SPS verarbeitet werden soll und keine analogen Eingänge vorhanden sind. Andere Messumformer geben ein analoges Signal aus oder werden am Profibus betrieben.
Die Kombination Wägezelle - Messumformer in einem Gerät gibt es mittlerweile auch schon.
Für dich wäre eine kompakte Plattformwaage ideal. Volle Flasche draufstellen, Waage nullstellen, verbrauchtes Gasgewicht ablesen.
Für privat und billig könnte man ja vielleicht eine el. Badezimmerwaage umbauen.   
Sonst kannst noch den Druck der Flasche messen. benötigt aber einen Eingriff in die Gasleitungen (vor dem Druckminderer)


----------



## Kurt (20 Februar 2005)

Wiegezelle / Biegestab selber bauen ist nicht das Problem, eher 
der Messverstärker der ohne Temperaturdrift arbeitet.
Die Wiegezelle sollte in einer klimatisch stabilen Umgebung sein
-> immer Ärger mit dem Nullpunkt.
Profi-Wiegezellen sind temperaturkompensiert aber sehr teuer.

Wägezelle:
4 DMS (Dehnungsmessstreifen) von Hottinger (HBM)
eine Applikationsbroschüre von HBM
Klebstoff von HBM
Eisenteil (Flachstahl) Scherstabprinzip ist am gescheitesten.
DMS - aufkleben...
zu Voll Wiederstandsbrücke verschalten

und zB.:
Bei S7 - Profibuskoppler von Beckhoff.
DMS BrückenKlemme von Beckhoff -> Fertig.

--------
oder
Eine 'Haushaltswaage' mit serieller Schnittstelle.

kurt


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2005)

also eine genauigkeit von 1kg wäre ausreichend.

die sache mit dem druck habe ich auch schon durchgespielt, ist mir aber 
etwas zu heiss...

selberbasteln will ich auch nicht unbedingt.
wenn einer noch sowas rumliegen hat wäre mir das lieber...


----------



## andre (22 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
mir schwebt da etwas im Kopf herum, es gibt doch diese Plattformwaagen, wo man auf einer Seite z.B. einen Sack Kartoffeln draufstellt und auf der anderen Seite mit Gewichten ausgleicht. Wenn man am Drehpunkt der Mechanik einen Impulsgeber montiert, könnte man das Gewicht in Impulse wandeln und dann auswerten.
Klingt zwar etwas nach Steinzeit, wäre aber realisierbar.
Gruß André


----------



## Ralle (23 Februar 2005)

Wie wäre es mit einer einfachen Zugfederwaage? Flasche dranhängen und über einen alten Imuls- oder Analogwertgeber (am Besten einer mit Drahtzug für Linearwege) die Änderung abnehmen. Braucht auch wenig Platz.


----------

